# Match made in heaven : Smok / Limitless plus RDTA



## KZOR (6/10/16)

Paisley Box Mod




Again not a lot to go on as far as what we can expect from the Paisley Box Mod.

However I can tell you it’s got a little trick up its sleeve in the form of two modes.

You can switch from a normal output of up to 80 watts – same as the pen – OR crank this funky little number up to a max output of 150watts.

It’s a great touch meaning this box mod will grow with your vaping tastes or be your go to mod for a well rounded all day vape and then cloud chasing when you really want to chuck out the clouds.

The 510 connector means you should be able to stick whatever tank you fancy on the top – even if it clashes terribly with the ‘retro’ paisley design.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Paisley Box Mod
> View attachment 70510
> View attachment 70511
> 
> ...



Please no LSD while using this setup!


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/16)

It'd go nicely with my pyjama's in a matchy matchy way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KyleH (6/10/16)

Will look good, but for some that slight overhang will be a deal breaker as the smok mod is 24.5mm wide.Why?!!?!


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/10/16)

I'll give her one...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

